# Do you take your baby aspirin and prenatal together ?



## JulianasMommy

Just wondering....:flower:


----------



## hollyw79

Yes, I do!


----------



## Cornish

Yes I do, along with an extra folic acid.x


----------



## hollyw79

Same here.. I take almost everything at the same time in the AM... I take prenatal, super b complex, baby aspirin, folic acid, omega 3, and royal jelly. The omega 3 I take twice a day so what I do is take that at night as well with an extra folic acid. You really can't have TOO much folic acid.. so I take an extra dose of 400mcg. :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

I take them at the same time. Prenatal, Super B-Complex, and Baby Aspirin.


----------



## Cornish

What does the super b complex do ladies?xxx


----------



## LittleBird

If I remember correctly, it helps with the lining of the uterus. Plus it has extra folic acid too, so after my Methotrexate injection in November I want to be sure that I'm getting a little more folic acid than what was in my prenatal.


----------



## JPARR01

That is the one thing I forgot to ask my new doctor went I went for my appointment in April. (baby aspirin)
I was looking up stuff about it and a lot of women take it. Was it all OK'd by your docs? Does it build up the lining? When do you stop taking it?


----------



## JPARR01

Where do I get Super-B complex???


----------



## LittleBird

JPARR01 said:


> That is the one thing I forgot to ask my new doctor went I went for my appointment in April. (baby aspirin)
> I was looking up stuff about it and a lot of women take it. Was it all OK'd by your docs? Does it build up the lining? When do you stop taking it?

I didn't get the OK from my dr. I was talking to my BFF about her miscarriages and what she took and that was something she listed. She did tell her OBGYN about it, and he told her that it would do more good than harm, but that he didn't know if it was really necessary. I plan on taking it most of the way through the pregnancy, stopping around 36 weeks or so.


----------



## LittleBird

JPARR01 said:


> Where do I get Super-B complex???

I got mine from Target.


----------



## JPARR01

LittleBird said:


> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> That is the one thing I forgot to ask my new doctor went I went for my appointment in April. (baby aspirin)
> I was looking up stuff about it and a lot of women take it. Was it all OK'd by your docs? Does it build up the lining? When do you stop taking it?
> 
> I didn't get the OK from my dr. I was talking to my BFF about her miscarriages and what she took and that was something she listed. She did tell her OBGYN about it, and he told her that it would do more good than harm, but that he didn't know if it was really necessary. I plan on taking it most of the way through the pregnancy, stopping around 36 weeks or so.Click to expand...

So you are taking Super-B complex or aspirin??


----------



## LittleBird

JPARR01 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPARR01 said:
> 
> 
> That is the one thing I forgot to ask my new doctor went I went for my appointment in April. (baby aspirin)
> I was looking up stuff about it and a lot of women take it. Was it all OK'd by your docs? Does it build up the lining? When do you stop taking it?
> 
> I didn't get the OK from my dr. I was talking to my BFF about her miscarriages and what she took and that was something she listed. She did tell her OBGYN about it, and he told her that it would do more good than harm, but that he didn't know if it was really necessary. I plan on taking it most of the way through the pregnancy, stopping around 36 weeks or so.Click to expand...
> 
> So you are taking Super-B complex or aspirin??Click to expand...

I'm taking both. The baby aspirin was the one my friend told me about. The Super B-Complex vitamins were mentioned somewhere here on BnB and I did some research and decided I wanted to do it. I was less concerned about the vitamins because I didn't see them as possibly being dangerous. The baby aspirin, on the other hand, definitely has mixed reviews. Some doctors are against it, some are for it, and some don't really care either way.


----------



## JulianasMommy

My doctor ok'ed it! He said it couldn't hurt. I trust my doctor fully. He is awesome. So if he ok'ed it i think it is ok. Like littlebird said i would take it until 36 weeks. My doctor said it WILL NOT harm the baby. Maybe i should take b complex vitamins too.... this is getting pricey! opk's hpt's, prenatal, baby aspirin, b vitamins....pads and tampons when i start lol


----------



## JPARR01

I just bought my super-B complex and took my first one. I will look into baby aspirin tmrw. I have a feeling my doctor would tell me not to take it.


----------



## hollyw79

My FS said to stay on the baby aspirin.. it does a lot of good things and for most women, especially if you've had a mc, it usually is a good thing.


----------



## LittleBird

JPARR01 said:


> I just bought my super-B complex and took my first one. I will look into baby aspirin tmrw. I have a feeling my doctor would tell me not to take it.

Easier to ask forgiveness than permission? :haha:


----------



## DaisyBee

I went to see my dr that delivered Megan last fall for a pre-conception visit. I normally wouldnt do that - but my pregnancy w/ Megan was full of monitoring, scans, and lots of 24hr pee tests as my blood pressure is borderline when not pregnant - so during pregnancy it was a bit high. I was induced at 37 weeks & my placenta was small they said & Megan was 5 lbs 14 oz which is much bigger than they thought she would be but they still considered it igr (interuterine growth resticted or something?). I wanted to get the ok to try to get pregnant again - so they could see my blood pressure - make sure I shouldnt go on blood pressure meds first, etc. The dr didnt think I should be on blood pressure meds - but suggested baby asprin. She said its not something everyone thinks will help - but it might. So she suggested I research it myself & make up my own mind whether I wanted to use it or not. 
Now I've had 2 miscarriages. I go see a different dr today to get my hcg tested & scan to make sure everything is gone. 

I am going to ask questions - about bcomplex among other things. (which I was taking when I got pregnant w/ megan - but not during these miscarriages. I started taking it again last week).


----------



## JPARR01

Let us know how you make out at the doctor. Good luck!


----------

